# Tau Devilfish For Sale



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

We are selling this model at £30.Tau Devilfish fully painted. The paint scheme follows that of the Sa'cea sept, using shadow grey and space wolves grey.

This model is ready for tabletop gaming and is painted to a high standard. However, as we did not construct the model here in the studio it has had some minor alterations as some parts were missing. Eg, the hatch on the top of the tank has been changed. Due to these changes the price has been lowered accordingly.
http://growlermodelpainting.weebly.com/model-shop.html
If you check out our YouTube channel you will find a video of our restoration please follow the link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/GrowlerModelPainting?feature=guide

Any questions please feel free to comment or PM me.

Thanks Alice.


----------

